# Air Filter Question



## '09 Sentra (Feb 5, 2010)

I recently bought a new cone filter for my '09 Sentra, might do a whole cold air intake, not sure yet. Need to know if i need to reset my computer or anything. I previously have done this on an older ford escort and was required to do so. Will it do it itself to regulate the new air flow with the right amount of fuel? Thanks!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Intakes are just bolt on. The maf will adjust.


----------



## '09 Sentra (Feb 5, 2010)

sweet thanks!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah i am running a Fujita CAI on my 2007 Versa and never have had a single problem.


----------



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

i've put on several on different vehicles, k&n, air raid, and custom home made ones. i've never had to mess with the computer at all.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

try posting in the b16 section next time


----------



## '09 Sentra (Feb 5, 2010)

I figured since it was a newer car i wouldn't have to do anything. When i replaced it on my '94 Ford escort I was required to reset the computer so it would adjust the air/fuel mixture with the extra air coming in so i just wanted to be sure. Thanks for all your replies!!!


----------



## '09 Sentra (Feb 5, 2010)

ok so i put on the new filter, was not able to actually have the maf inside the system, needed to drive the car to part store for an adapter in order to fit it in. When i tried to drive the car with the maf simply hanging there car wouldn't go over 200 rpms and would rev up and down. theoretically if the maf automatically adjusts it would have adjusted and the car should have driven fine, correct? or must it be inside the intake system for it to adjust and work properly? im going to get the adapter and will try just don't want to rip everything out and then have to put it back because maf didn't adjust again. thanks for your help!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

You tried to leave the maf just hanging outside the intake system?



The maf HAS to be in the intake system for the car to run.


----------



## '09 Sentra (Feb 5, 2010)

lol ya i figured that out, i'm used to older cars where things work a little different. i couldn't find an maf adapter at the store and didn't feel like ordering one so for now i just cut a whole in a connector piece and put the maf in and it all worked. To this day my maf is simply sitting outside my air system on my '94 escort, which is why i was confused lol. But its all workin great now! thanks everyone


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

well i dunno but i had mine out side and neva had a problem i just kinda taped it on the side of the intake lol im so cheap to just drill a hole haha


----------



## '09 Sentra (Feb 5, 2010)

lol thats what i figured would work, but apparently not on this car. and i can't find an actual cai for the car, do they even make it yet? even just an adapter for the maf, cause its redesigned to this new rectangular thing that i cant find an adapter for. ideas? thanks!


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

well i was talking to a buddy of mine he recomended for u to look at Weapon R intakes he said if u call them they will make one perfect for ur car and its not expensive


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Stick to brands like AEM, Injen, Fujita, etc. Stuff thats proven to fit. 

Weapon R is iffy... they're along the lines of megan racing. Its not terrible stuff but it isn't the greatest. That's my opinion.


----------

